

Keep VR Open–Lessons from Developing an Open Source VR System - fictivmade
https://www.fictiv.com/resources/spotlight/hardware-lessons-from-dodocase-diy-virtual-reality

======
zitterbewegung
Should keep be changed to help in this case? Because, according to the current
wording it says we should stop them from making an Open Source VR system?

~~~
fictivmade
Thanks for the input, don't think we can change the title at this point
though. Are you working with any VR systems right now?

~~~
zitterbewegung
I have an oculus rift development kit but I am not really doing anything with
it.

